# honeybunch/redboy



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

i got a new dog and they say she is 50/50 honeybunch/redboy here's her ped can someone confirm it.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [268924] :: LEE'S EVEE


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you use the "statistics" function at the top of the page, it tells you the percentages of her pedigree. Honeybunch accounts for half of dad's breeding, but none of mom's. Redboy is only 6.25% of mom's pedigree and none of dad's. At least according to that tool.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

CONFIRMED, all dogs on the top side go back to honeybunch and all dogs on the bottom go back to redboy. this is clearly becoming one of my favorite crosses! good luck


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

okay thanks


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Hrmm.... what makes it go back to Honeybunch and not jeep? Wouldnt it be more Jeep than Honeybunch seeing as how Jeep was used more and Honeybunch was just his mom? Not trying to contradict anything, just trying to learn how to "read" these damn things. I understand that these dogs go back to Honeybunch and Redboy, but there are other known dogs closer in the Ped, so wouldnt you call it by those? By the deff that the dog goes back to something, then all Pits could be considered "Colby" pits since they say if you go back far enough it goes to pure Colby dogs. Someone please help me, I get confused.

EDIT: Nice dog BTW OP!! Im diggin the Pedigree


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

jepp/redboy imho, forpits&giggles im with you on this one. nice looking ped!


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

gr ch singleton's snake, ch crenshaw's missy and crenshaw's dolly all go back to honeybunch and have no jeep in them, actually they were siblings to jeep.
all dogs on the top of the pedigree go back to honeybunch but is in fact a double bred jeep dog if that makes any sense. it can also be a jeep/redboy but if you get specific its a honeybunch/redboy dog
as far as the bottom side of the pedigree all those dogs go back to tramps redboy with no other blood mixed in so its still considered a redboy dog. this is pure line breeding at its best if you ask me. i really like that dog, hope he works out for you.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

eliezer said:


> gr ch singleton's snake, ch crenshaw's missy and crenshaw's dolly all go back to honeybunch and have no jeep in them, actually they were siblings to jeep.
> all dogs on the top of the pedigree go back to honeybunch but is in fact a double bred jeep dog if that makes any sense. it can also be a jeep/redboy but if you get specific its a honeybunch/redboy dog
> as far as the bottom side of the pedigree all those dogs go back to tramps redboy with no other blood mixed in so its still considered a redboy dog. this is pure line breeding at its best if you ask me. i really like that dog, hope he works out for you.


:goodpost: Thank you!! I understand now! :woof:


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ yea she is turning up very nice. The first owner didnt do much work with her so she was fat but she is getting in shape real quick.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

no problem, ive become obsessed with reading pedigrees in the last year:hammer:


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

eliezer i digging your females ped too. She got some good looking dogs in her background.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

eliezer said:


> gr ch singleton's snake, ch crenshaw's missy and crenshaw's dolly all go back to honeybunch and have no jeep in them, actually they were siblings to jeep.
> all dogs on the top of the pedigree go back to honeybunch but is in fact a double bred jeep dog if that makes any sense. it can also be a jeep/redboy but if you get specific its a honeybunch/redboy dog
> as far as the bottom side of the pedigree all those dogs go back to tramps redboy with no other blood mixed in so its still considered a redboy dog. this is pure line breeding at its best if you ask me. i really like that dog, hope he works out for you.


i saw that, but if you look at dogs peds today who we would considered jeep/redboy i guarentee you will find similar peds. its like pits&giggles said you can go all the way back to colby blood and just call them colby.

btw i understand what you are saying and "technically" you are right but i still consider it jeep/redboy jmo


----------

